# HELP! Golden ate minature tootsie roll



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I've seen a smaller dog (Sheltie) eat full (Oh Henry!) chocolate bar and did nothing but puke about an hour later.

Just keep an eye for any signs of sickness but your dog will probably be fine.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

The ingredients of a chocolate Tootsie Roll are sugar, corn syrup, partially hydrogenated soybean oil, condensed milk, artificial cocoa flavoring, whey, soy lecithin, orange extract, and natural and artificial flavors I would call the emergency vet but I'm thinking it may just cause a bit of tummy upset since it isn't actually chocolate.


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

If you need to make her throw up (emergencies only) and can't access a vet asap I was told by a vert to give them a little hydrogen peroxide (3% or LESS)... I think they'll be alright tho... Let her outside to eat some grass which will help her throw it up


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

thanks for all the quick replies....he's acting normal for now....the goof ball has eaten rocks with no ill effect....passes them...so hopefully this will too. Thank you Dawn for looking up ingriedents! I was just doing that also, to compare to the things in chocolate that are so bad. 

This forum is the BEST!!!!!


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

Just in case anyone else this holiday season needs to know this info...I found this site that gives certain amounts & what is lethal.

Apogee Communications Group - Chocolate Poisoning in Dogs


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

The dog is big, the Tootsie is small and its not chocolate...I think all will be fine! 
If my dog ate that I would not do anything and I would not worry! :dblthumb2


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

I agree that your buddy won't even notice that mix of ingredients; but now that I have seen them I don't want to eat Tootsie Rolls anymore. Yuccccch!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

bioteach said:


> I agree that your buddy won't even notice that mix of ingredients; but now that I have seen them I don't want to eat Tootsie Rolls anymore. Yuccccch!


That's what I thought too.


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

thanks guys...I really didn't worry that much when I read the ingredient list....and he's so big & it's so small. All is well!! Good to hear back up from fellow golden parents!!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Carmella once ate a whole pound of Fanny May chocolates and the only side effect was almond-filled poops. Your pupper will be fine.


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

FYI all is still well, never threw up, acts like normal all day!! Yay!! Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

whew! i'm glad that he's ok! 
just a funny story i couldn't resist posting...I once knew a dog, i think he was a dalmatian...well, anyway one day, the owner had made this yummy layered chocolate cake, and left it on the counter...well Oliver got the WHOLE thing! and had no ill effects!
but he did have a gut of steel though! he once ate a loaf of bread, bag and all, and an entire bowl of grapes...he was such a crazy dog! :doh: :


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Amazing to me what and how much crap they really can eat and do fine. A toosie-roll will roll right through I bet. Its a full time job retreiving things from these kids mouths.


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

Lucy ate a whole pan of chocolate brownies with no ill effects, neither vomiting or bowel problems. In fact, she has eaten most things she isn't supposed to eat at one time or another: a pan of cookies, a whole loaf of bread, a baked chicken, and probably other things we don't know about.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry, but I'm smiling. So typically Golden, to snatch a quick snack. Thankfully this snack was a safe one. FWI Baking chocolate is the most dangerous chocolate.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

kdmarsh said:


> Carmella once ate a whole pound of Fanny May chocolates and *the only side effect was almond-filled poops*. Your pupper will be fine.


This made me laugh out loud.


----------

